# My trip to Seoul part one: skyscrapers, skylines



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

I was for 9 days in the 3rd largest city in the world. 
I wasn`t really sure what i should expect. There are not many news about South Korea in Germany. And the news we see are most about the relation between South and North Korea. 

I think you don`t know much about the city, as i did before i travelled to Seoul. So let me help you to create a bigger knowledge about Seoul. 

Seoul is a modern, big, busy and very friendly city. 

This thread is about skyscrapers in Seoul. What surprised me was the big amount of nice skyscrapers completed and under construction. 

Here are my u/c pics.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=391858

The first 20 pics are from day one. 

Let me start with the most famous skyscraper in Seoul.
It is the 249m tall KLI 63 Building. It was the tallest skyscraper in Asia when completed.


















The building has an observation deck on the 60th floor.









The view from the top.



























The view at night.









The 156m tall Doosan Tower


















Some skyscrapers in Yeouido-dong



























Some skyscrapers in Gangnam-gu




































The current tallest skyscraper in South Korea.
Tower Palace Three 264m tall 73fl.


----------



## blue_milkyway88 (Jan 24, 2006)

Woah wonderful, fantastic,dynamic city


----------



## Very Controversial (Dec 4, 2005)

Great pictures.


----------



## mumbojumbo (Dec 8, 2004)

Awesome pics. Keep them coming


----------



## Dallas star (Jul 6, 2006)

Buetiful hope to see some more pics


----------



## duskdawn (May 13, 2006)

Impressive city. Some buildings remind me of Tokyo styles (Straight, flat and neat).


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

Thanks everyboddy. 


The next pics are from day 2. This was the day with the worst weather. It was so hot and the view was so bad. 

After this day the weather become better and better.

The view from one of the many hills.


















This podium of this skyscraper burned some days later. It was in the news. I show the pics later.









Some nice skyscrapers.



























Old and new.




































My favorite skyscraper in Seoul.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Great pics. For some reason in some of the pictures it reminds me of Warsaw (admittedly I've never been there).


----------



## mumbojumbo (Dec 8, 2004)

Again, great set of pictures. Did you go inside that Samsung building? Theres a huge bookstore in the basement.


----------



## oriental_horizon (Aug 28, 2005)

thanx for the cool pictures. very scenic and cosmopolitan.


----------



## Clay_Rock (Jun 1, 2005)

Thanks for providing such a variety of excellent photos!


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

mumbojumbo said:


> Again, great set of pictures. Did you go inside that Samsung building? Theres a huge bookstore in the basement.


No i wasn`t inside. 
The next time 

Kampflamm: I haven`t been in Warsaw, too but i will tell you next year, if you are right. 


@all: Thank you very much. 

Here are the skyline shots from day 3.




























The Seoul Tower






















































Near the Seoul Tower


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

:shocked: Absolutely stunning pictures!
I admire your professional high-resolution photography!


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

Dear Tom Green,

Are you travelling all around world?
You've been to Tokyo, Beijing, HK, Dubai.....


----------



## gaoanyu (Jun 1, 2006)

I plan to visit Seoul next year, not only for scrapers but also for kimchi 
nice pics!


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

nice pics


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

citypia said:


> Dear Tom Green,
> 
> Are you travelling all around world?
> You've been to Tokyo, Beijing, HK, Dubai.....



I am very interested in Asia but i also want to visit the other parts of the world. Travelling is very important for me.

At all thank you very much. 

Now i want to apologize. I am sorry that i take so much time, but i am really busy right now. 

But now i will continue

This is day 5

I walked around the Namsan mountain. This are the views. 



























View from the top of the mountain.









A special service from me. 
I took the next 3 pics from the Seoul tower. The pics show perfect how large Seoul really is so i uploaded them in a bigger version.
View to the south









View to the north









View to the northeast.









Old and new in Seoul









New and newer in Seoul 









The view from the observation deck of the KLI 63 Building
Looking north









Looking west









Looking south









Looking north with zoom









Tower Palace Three. With 264m the tallest skyscarper in Seoul.









My next target was the Mok-dong Hyperion I.
The Tower A is with 256m the second tallest tower in Seoul









View from the street level.









In the middle of the complex









The skyscrapers in the area.









At night i visited the newly rebuild river.


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

The Namsan cable car video.
http://media.putfile.com/mountain-42


----------



## mumbojumbo (Dec 8, 2004)

Crazy.. Nice pictures.


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

mumbojumbo said:


> Crazy.. Nice pictures.



Thanks


Day 6 was a culture, market and exhibition day so i don`t have many skyscraper pics, only 6.


----------

